# NATURE'S MURDERER'S



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 64677
here are some pic of my red's in a 180 gallon tank


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 64678


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool reds dude, like the humeral blotches...


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice reds


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

try to lighten the pics up a bit


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice reds


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 64921
more pics


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 64922
reds


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

show me pics of your piranha :laugh:


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

wow how many you got in there?


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

ONEmike said:


> wow how many you got in there?
> [snapback]1062100[/snapback]​


i have 10 of them in a 180 gallon


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 65003


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 65004


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 65005


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 65006


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice reds


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love that pic where they are formation


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet fish man!


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 65119
all glass 180


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 65120


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

if i redecorate the tank will it freak out my piranhas thinking of changing the look


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice shoul


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow Timz, thats alot of p's


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

not really a fan of reds but yours are nice


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

i was thinking about adding some wood to the tank is any kind of wood ok any info would be cool


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's cool to see such a nice big shoal of red together. Take good care of 'em.








~Taylor~


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> That's cool to see such a nice big shoal of red together. Take good care of 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o i will they are my pride and joy they are just like us in a way natures murderers


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice Natts


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice tank and piranhas


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> Nice tank and piranhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

need wood what kind do i use


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TIMZ8878 said:


> need wood what kind do i use
> [snapback]1072280[/snapback]​


Anything that a pet store has for aquariums will be safe for your fish. Just get what you think will look good.








~Taylor~


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> TIMZ8878 said:
> 
> 
> > need wood what kind do i use
> ...


thank bro


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

you have a nice shoel!!!!1


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

piranha98 said:


> you have a nice shoel!!!!1
> [snapback]1073088[/snapback]​


thank bro


----------



## crsn4dr (Oct 29, 2004)

like da REDS...


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

crsn4dr said:


> like da REDS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanka bro


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Bet they eat alot, I've got 4 and their vaccuums. Looks really nice too







!


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

Blue said:


> Bet they eat alot, I've got 4 and their vaccuums. Looks really nice too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes they eat to much i feed them shrimp, krill, beef heart,and the occational feeder gold fish


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 66119


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 66120


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

View attachment 66121


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

two of my biggest laid eggs last night will have pics soon


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TIMZ8878 said:


> two of my biggest laid eggs last night will have pics soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. Are they the only ones in the tank?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

TIMZ8878 said:


> need wood what kind do i use
> [snapback]1072280[/snapback]​


My favorite kind...


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i like your reds the looks good


----------

